# Alliant Blue Dot Safety Warning



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

*On July 25th, Alliant issued the following warning in conjunction with the use of BLUE DOT powder in certain HANDGUN applications*:

...Alliant Powder's Blue Dot should not be used in the following applications:

Blue Dot should *NOT* be used in the *357 Magnum* load using the *125* grain projectile
(Blue Dot recipes with heavier bullet weights as specified in Alliant Powders Reloading Guide are acceptable for use).

Blue Dot should *NOT* be used in the *41 Magnum* cartridge (*all* bullet weights).
*
Use of Blue Dot in the above cases may cause a high pressure situation that could cause property damage and serious personal injury.*


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangit, I have a moderate to heavy load of Blue Dot under 210 grain cast *.41 Magnum* semi wadcutters with gas checks. I have shot 10 or 20 of them in a S & W wheel gun.
It's a RCBS recipe.

I also use Blue Dot for some "hot" 44 Mag hunting loads. No Blue Dot in my 357s, geeze.

thanks Pete


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I can't remember the last time I used Blue Dot. Not since I found Hodgdon H110.


----------

